# opaque white & blue betta



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

So, I don't have a picture, because I can't seem to find one. But I went to petco today to see how their bettas were fairing since the last time I was there (very well, i might add). Well there was this opaque white halfmoon guy there, mily white, and even white around his eyes (you could only see his pupils!). And he had the faintest hint of blue here and there, almost a baby blue. He was SOOOOO COOL LOOKING! His eyes were so funny looking with the white around them. And his coloring was beautiful with the blue!! I can't seem to find a pic that really resembles him, but his eyes remind me of the old guy's eyes from the muppets (http://www.sharpandhowse.com/news/images/300px-StatlerWaldorf.jpg)

I so wanted to get him, but their halfmoons are $13.49 which i find ridiculous. grrr!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I paid $17 for each of my half moons. I set a friend up for Christmas with a 5 gal. hex so she could go get a betta and the place she went to charged her $30. 

I would have scooped him up for that price. Go back.... go back.... LOL


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

thats cheap compaired to aquabid you should get him.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I think he must have been an HM Plakat because his tail was very small compared to the other HMs and ones I have seen in pics....

grrr... you guys aren't helping at all!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Omg I would've snatched him up. And on top of that a plakat!!?? Oh man...lol I've paid that price for both of my HM males and I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

ok ok ok i'm going to get him ARGH! my husband is even "blessing" it - but i feel so guilty speding the money! but....i....just....have......to...........


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha good!! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

It's really not a bad price at all!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

maybe hes really young?


----------

